# Eating habits... new here :)



## ITuckerI (Dec 23, 2009)

My name is Melissa and I have a almost 2 year old Havanese named Tucker. We got him from my ex mother in law for my daughter for Christmas.. lol I know it kinda sounds funny.

Anyway Tucker is a great dog but I do have a couple problems...One of them we are trying to work on right now is, he grabs a mouth full of food and brings it to the middle of the livingroom carpet to eat it.. He makes a mess. I am not too sure where to even start. I would love if he would just stay by his bowl and eat. thank you so much


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

ITuckerI said:


> My name is Melissa and I have a almost 2 year old Havanese named Tucker. We got him from my ex mother in law for my daughter for Christmas.. lol I know it kinda sounds funny.
> 
> Anyway Tucker is a great dog but I do have a couple problems...One of them we are trying to work on right now is, he grabs a mouth full of food and brings it to the middle of the livingroom carpet to eat it.. He makes a mess. I am not too sure where to even start. I would love if he would just stay by his bowl and eat. thank you so much


I think that is a trait that is really, really common to Havs. Our puppy has done that on and off since day 1. We tried lots of different style plates and bowls but short of feeding her in her ex-pen or hand feeding we haven't been able to change the behavior. I used to care about it b/c of the mess but I've realized the dog has changed me substantially (with the wife's re-inforcement). There is no more OCD cleanliness complex at my house. I have to always tell myself it's a dog and it's going to get a bit messy. This time of year it seems impossible to keep all the dead grass out of the house. HAHA!

Best of luck! It took me some time to adjust to pet ownership but after 6 months I wouldn't give it up for anything!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

too funny. my dog takes one piece of food at a time out of his bowl and brings it to us, eats and then goes back to his bowl. i jsut started putting his bowl by us in the morning. it's easier!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Melissa and Tucker!

If I don't stay in the room with her, Piper will do the same thing. So now I stay in the kitchen and do dishes while she's eating-problem solved!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Murray doesn't do this as bad as my daughter's dog, but he does some. He seems to do it worse with a bowl, so I got a large, square plate with slightly raised sides to feed him from. This has really reduced the amount of food he takes and puts on the floor.

The other thing I do is have his food right next to my computer desk. He get fed in the morning while I am drinking my coffee and reading emails and again of an evening after dinner, another time when I am on the computer. Being right next to me helps.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi and Welcome to the forum!

Thats funny.. the transporting of kibble to another are and eating it one by one is deffinatly a havanese trait! lol

Ryan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We "solved" that problem by either staying in the kitchen with her while she eats, or we take her bowl to the room we're in. However, although she doesn't leave the room with the food in her mouth, she still takes a mouthful out of the bowl and drops it on the floor next to her bowl to eat it. :doh: Unless she does it with her raw (which is always eaten in the kitchen), she usually does a pretty good job of cleaning up her mess


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie does it too. She eats Wilderness kibble and constantly picks out the fruit/veg pellets in it and leaves them in the hall. Picking it up is second nature to me now. It makes me laugh...neezers are soo nutty.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy has always done that. She takes it from her bowl to the nearest rug and drops a mouthful and then eats it one by one. Too funny.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

My Tucker, too. It helps that I have his bowl on a little black rug in the room where I often sit on the couch. He usually picks up his kibble and removes it from the bowl, but at least most of it stays on the rug. Ha! They are social eaters and don't like to eat alone, that's for sure!


----------



## ITuckerI (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you everyone for responding and welcoming us  

We did move the bowl next to the couch where we sit. LOL but still takes a couple of pieces and goes to the middle of the floor. I think its a lost cause. hehe


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter likes company too while he is eating especially if I am home...


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

ITuckerI said:


> My name is Melissa and I have a almost 2 year old Havanese named Tucker. We got him from my ex mother in law for my daughter for Christmas.. lol I know it kinda sounds funny.
> 
> Anyway Tucker is a great dog but I do have a couple problems...One of them we are trying to work on right now is, he grabs a mouth full of food and brings it to the middle of the livingroom carpet to eat it.. He makes a mess. I am not too sure where to even start. I would love if he would just stay by his bowl and eat. thank you so much


Both my havs do this. I have tried lots of different things but no success! Except putting a bit of yogurt in Roscoe's food, then he eats it out of his bowl. Maddie drags all her food out of her bowl no matter what, though.


----------

